# 2011 Winemaker's Magazine Conference



## jiml (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone ever been to one of their previous conferences? Was it worth the cost of admission? I am trying to talk my wife into letting me attend. We recently got Southwest airlines here so flights would be relatively cheap. If I do convince her, I would probably fly into Burbank and take Amtrak to Santa Barbara.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 17, 2011)

I was wondering as well. Santa Barbara is a beautiful place for sure. Our oldest daughter went to UCSB and now lives in LA. A car would be nice so you could get out and enjoy the wine country (Sideways tour!). We have taken that train from SB to Burbank airport and it is a nice one. 

You do have to drag your baggage quite a ways I have to say so make sure you have a bag with rollers!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

It sounds interesting but for what it's worth, the dicussions I have read on this were not great. For the most part those who went said they would not spend the money to go again. I have no first hand knowledge of it myself.


----------



## jiml (Jan 17, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I was wondering as well. Santa Barbara is a beautiful place for sure. Our oldest daughter went to UCSB and now lives in LA. A car would be nice so you could get out and enjoy the wine country (Sideways tour!). We have taken that train from SB to Burbank airport and it is a nice one.
> 
> You do have to drag your baggage quite a ways I have to say so make sure you have a bag with rollers!



Yeah, if I were to tour some wineries, it would make the most sense to get a group of people and use a limo type service to drive. I sure don't want to drink and drive .

Little disappointing that people haven't said positive things about it in the past. Especially since the conference fee is like $495.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 18, 2011)

One interesting thing if its so bad is they claim they have "sold out" the conference each of the 3 years of its existence......

We must all be desperate! 


I wish it was about half the discounted price and I would go for sure.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2011)

I found (that after all is said and done) that when you add up the cost of admission, air/train fare, hotel, meals, etc, it was NOT worth the money. If you see a number of seminars that really interest you, you can always purchse recordings for about $20.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with you Mike and have wondered if the video's are worth buying. Reading disgruntled comments from a few people is not always the best thing either. People are quick to b*tch. If I went to an advanced testing class I certainly would not enjoy it as much as you would being a scientist. On the other hand if it was withing a few hundred miles of my home I would be there probably.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 18, 2011)

I still may go. Its close to me, we can combine the trip with a visit with our oldest daughter in LA (Burbank) plus I can report back with some honest feedback on the worthwhileness (is that even a real word....) of the conference.


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 20, 2011)

As far as the competition goes, I will be driving up my entries sometime next month if anyone wants me to bring theirs with me. If you live close to me I live in North Jersey and you can bring me your wines (I promise not to drink them!). I combine this trip with a visit to some good friends that live in the Lake George area!

Best of luck to all that enter.

Dave


----------

